# Armstrong Moth Professional, 1959



## juvela (Feb 5, 2019)

-----

Posted this in the CL/ebay thread and then thought readers here might enjoy seeing it as well...










Scroll down for additional links to information and images on these:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/armstrong-moth-pro-1959.146803/#post-984904

[original classified listing has now expired]

-----


----------



## dweenk (Feb 5, 2019)

I like moths, but naming a model "Moth" seems a little odd and almost creepy. Would I buy an Armstrong Moth? I would and then I would be the "MothMan Rider".


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 5, 2019)

looks like its just my size


----------



## juvela (Feb 5, 2019)

-----

@dweenk -

The name carries a differing tradition & connotation in myth, legend & literature upon Albion's fair shore.*

http://www.symbolic-meanings.com/2008/04/09/symbolic-meaning-of-the-moth/

http://mothsymbolism.com/

https://tr.im/eIRhY

The BBC's lighthearted look at moth preoccupation -

https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/article/45ce5960-31a2-4223-a426-c3414df5ec79
---

* And Eire as well -

http://www.themothmagazine.com/

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 5, 2019)

my ancestor was the king of D'al Riata


----------



## dweenk (Feb 6, 2019)

@juvela

I need to watch "Silence of the Lambs" one more time. I also should dig out an old photo of a luna moth on my beard.


----------



## juvela (Feb 6, 2019)

-----

In the folklore of Mexico the moth is associated with the search for higher knowledge.

-----


----------



## sam (Feb 6, 2019)

The name might have been a reference to de Havilland Aircraft Company


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 6, 2019)

sam said:


> The name might have been a reference to de Havilland Aircraft Company



Indeed!
It's a shame you can't get it at '59 prices @bulldog1935 , I'm now lusting after the model with "track ends"!!!




Full image details on the V-CC library site.


----------



## sam (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## juvela (Feb 13, 2019)

-----

Has now been purchased -

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-...th-appraisals/1166306-armstrong-moth-pro.html

-----


----------



## rhm (Feb 18, 2019)

I've seen a couple of those Moth Professionals, in photos only.  They appear to be really nice hand made frames from right around 1960, just when the Armstrong factory was about to close and the brand name transferred to Raleigh.  I don't know anything about what was going on-- only the obvious: these were really nice frames made around 1960, and the factory closed less than a year later.  Something tells me there's a story there.

I have an earlier Moth, I'm told around 1950.  I only got the frame and fork, so the parts on this are my best guess at what's right.  Disregard the extra pump... and the new shifter.


----------



## dweenk (Feb 20, 2019)

@rhm
Is that a new S/A shifter working a vintage hub?


----------



## rhm (Feb 21, 2019)

dweenk said:


> @rhm
> Is that a new S/A shifter working a vintage hub?




Yes, good eye!  The new S/A bar shifter is, in my opinion, the best shifter they've ever made for the AW hub.  And I like bar end shifters anyway... so it was a no-brainer.


----------



## dweenk (Feb 21, 2019)

rhm said:


> Yes, good eye!  The new S/A bar shifter is, in my opinion, the best shifter they've ever made for the AW hub.  And I like bar end shifters anyway... so it was a no-brainer.




I like them too. What is the cost?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Here's another one.
One of my fellow V-CC members was riding this yesterday.....




Admittedly not a 'professional', but very nice!


----------



## Sven (Mar 3, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Here's another one.
> One of my fellow V-CC members was riding this yesterday.....
> View attachment 957702
> 
> Admittedly not a 'professional', but very nice!



I look at it as custom


----------



## Aengus (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello DHM,
I have just acquired a Moth. It has the same frame as yours. Same lugs, same pencil stays and, interestingly, exactly the same chain ring and cranks. 
Can I ask you whether the Armstrong decal on yours is original. If it’s new, where can I find one? (My Moth has been refurbished and adapted - you will see the internal cable guides and a modern Armstrong sticker. I prefer your decal).
Also, I’d like to run modern dynamo lights on mine, like you have done. Any advice would be welcome. 



Thank you.


----------



## Countryflyer (Oct 11, 2020)

Aengus said:


> Hello DHM,
> I have just acquired a Moth. It has the same frame as yours. Same lugs, same pencil stays and, interestingly, exactly the same chain ring and cranks.
> Can I ask you whether the Armstrong decal on yours is original. If it’s new, where can I find one? (My Moth has been refurbished and adapted - you will see the internal cable guides and a modern Armstrong sticker. I prefer your decal).
> Also, I’d like to run modern dynamo lights on mine, like you have done. Any advice would be welcome.
> ...



Hi, i have  attached photos of my Armstrong Continental which i have just finished restoring, it was Armstrong's top frame and could be ordered with cable routeing, the decs on mine are period correct 52/54,


----------

